# Windows Movie Maker // Closes self when adding clips to timeline. Interesting =S



## IhatemyPCsomuch (Apr 19, 2007)

Quick problem, getting annoying. 

I fraps a 1.5gb video file. I import this to windows movie maker. It seperates the massive video into many many seperate smaller shorter clips. Ok.
So I just highlight them all and add them to the timeline? right. wrong! I've discovered that when some certain random clips are added to the timeline, windows movie maker closes. BUT, heres what I don't get. I can add each and every seperate clip to the timeline, alone, and nothing will happen. 

It only closes itself if some certain random clips are added to the timeline in conjunction with other certain random clips. Like...they aren't able to be played in the same timeline..or something? O.O whattodo, whattodo...

(I have re-installed codecs etcetc.) :: I had this same problem before i formatted my comp and re-installed windows also.. so ugh..?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

What format is this file in and how did you acquire it?


----------



## IhatemyPCsomuch (Apr 19, 2007)

.avi, recorded using Fraps whilst in-game.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

What resolution are you importing at? Fraps recommends nothing bigger then 800x600 when using Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## IhatemyPCsomuch (Apr 19, 2007)

ok sbeen like a year since i posted this thread but I have the same problem again, only.. i'v reinstalled windows now. I put together 3 video clips onto a windows movie maker timeline, then 4 JPG pictures, if I try add 1 more video clip or picture or anything to the timeline WMM closes itself..... nomatter what I add, it just wont accept any more than the amount of clips i've put.. total? 6.. runnin at about 5 minutes total... 

so its not a problem with an actual clip or picture itself...the program just wont allow certain combinations or amounts of clips to be added? any help?


----------



## g0_fux0r_ur53lf (Sep 6, 2007)

I have the same problem... Really starting to piss me off... It happens to me when I try to add video effects or add a title to my movie, them bam... It just closes...

I know this doesn't really help, but I've been searching around here a bit:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/create/faq.mspx

If you figure it out please let me know, I have almost pulled all the hair out of my head...


----------



## g0_fux0r_ur53lf (Sep 6, 2007)

Did some more searching around and I actually fixed it for myself! Maybe it will work for you too.

There's something about Codec's using some stuff that WMM2 uses as well, and because both use it, there's too many of them? I don't know, confused me... But anyways...

"Nimo Codecs", do you have those installed on your system? I removed them from the Add/Remove programs application and my WMM2 works like a charm.

Give that a shot and let me know if it works, here's a reference from how I figured it out:
http://www.driverheaven.net/windows-xp-2000-nt-9x-forum/9179-windows-movie-maker-2-problems.html


----------

